# κόμησσα ή κόμισσα;



## nickel (Jun 24, 2011)

_Κόμησσα_ ή _κόμισσα_; Ε, εύκολο, θα πείτε. _*Κόμισσα*_ όπως _βασίλισσα, γειτόνισσα, χωριάτισσα, χίπισσα_ και τα υπόλοιπα από τα 800 θηλυκά σε —_ισσα_ που βλέπω ότι έχει το Αντίστροφο.

Το ΛΚΝ όμως λέει ότι είναι εξαίρεση:
*κόμης* ο [kómis] Ο10 λόγ. γεν. και κόμητος, πληθ. κόμητες, γεν. κομήτων θηλ. *κόμησσα* [kómisa] Ο27 : τίτλος ευγενείας, ο οποίος στην ιεραρχική κλίμακα βρίσκεται πάνω από το βαρόνο και κάτω από το μαρκήσιο. || (ειρ., προφ.) *η κόμησσα*, για γυναίκα που φέρεται υπεροπτικά.
[λόγ. < ελνστ. κόμης τίτλος ανώτερου αξιωματούχου < λατ. comes 'αξιωματούχος της αυτοκρατορικής συνοδείας' σημδ. του μσνλατ. comes ή μέσω του γαλλ. conte· λόγ. κόμ(ης) -ισσα (σφαλερή ορθογρ. κατά το αρσ.)] ​
Αν καταλαβαίνω την τελευταία παρατήρηση («σφαλερή ορθογρ. κατά το αρσ.»), υποθέτω ότι δέχεται και το ΛΚΝ ότι πρόκειται για λανθασμένη ορθογραφία με επίδραση του αρσενικού. Αυτό γράφει το Ορθογραφικό: «Η συχνή γραφή _κόμησσα_, από επίδραση του αρσενικού _κόμης_ (ίσως και κατά το _γόησσα_) είναι εσφαλμένη».

Πράγματι, η _γόησσα_ είναι η μοναδική λέξη σε —_ησσα_ που δέχονται όλα τα λεξικά χωρίς να την αμφισβητούν. Ενώ την _κόμησσα_ τη θέλει μόνο το ΛΚΝ. Από την άλλη, ΛΝΕΓ, Μείζον, ΝΕΛ, Αντίστροφο θέλουν _κόμισσα_.

Αλλά και στο διαδίκτυο είναι τετραπλάσιες οι γκουγλιές για την *κόμισσα*. Δεν υπάρχει λοιπόν λόγος να διατηρεί το ΛΚΝ τη σφαλερή ορθογραφία. Η απάντηση στην ερώτηση του τίτλου είναι *κόμισσα*.


----------



## sarant (Jun 24, 2011)

Τώρα τελευταία, που το "κομίζω" το έχουμε ψωμοτύρι, θα γίνει συχνότερο το "κόμισα" (αόριστος)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2011)

Κατ' αρχάς δεν υπάρχει μόνο ο τύπος _κόμης_, αλλά και ο _κόμις_. :) Το ΕΛΝΕΓ δέχεται πάντως και τους δύο τύπους για το θηλυκό:
*κόμησσα / κόμισσα* < μεσν. _κόμ-ισσα_ (με παραγ. τέρμα -_ίσσα_). Ο σχηματισμός της λέξης θα δικαιολογούσε τη γραφή με _-ι- (κόμισσα)_, εντούτοις η ισχυρή οπτική επίδραση του αρσ. _κόμης_ οδήγησε στην επικράτηση της γραφής με _-η-_ και για το θηλυκό: _κόμησσα_ (πβ. κ. _γόης – γόησσα_).

Και αντιγράφω από το Πρωίας, το οποίο προφανώς προέρχεται από μια εποχή όπου αφήνονταν και παράλληλοι τύποι της ίδιας λέξης ν' ανθίσουν, με πολύ λιγότερη ρυθμιστική αντίληψη για τη λεξικογραφία:
*κόμης*, κόμητος (ο) και *κόμις*, κόμιτος, θηλ. *κόμησσα* και *κόμισσα·* τίτλος ευγενείας, μεταξύ βαρώνου και μαρκησίου, κόντες.


----------



## sarant (Jun 24, 2011)

Στο "χωριάτης-χωριάτισσα" δεν υπάρχει άραγε ισχυρή οπτική επίδραση του αρσενικού; Ούτε στο αγρότης-αγρότισσα; 

Πάντως παρατηρώ ότι το ΕΛΝΕΓ δέχεται την ισχυρή οπτική επίδραση όποτε το βολεύει' στο κτίριο, θεωρεί εσφαλμένη τη γραφή με ι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2011)

Sarant, το ΕΛΝΕΓ είναι ετυμολογικό λεξικό — οπότε αποστολή του είναι να προσφέρει τον λόγο για τον οποίον δημιουργήθηκε ο τύπος _κόμησσα_, τον ετυμολογικό μηχανισμό από τον οποίον προέκυψε. Κι αυτός είναι ο μηχανισμός της αναλογίας (με τη _γόησσα_) και της επίδρασης του αρσενικού (_κόμης_). Η επίδραση του αρσενικού βλέπω ότι έχει κάποιο νόημα σε τρισύλλαβα θηλυκά (δισύλλαβα αρσενικά) ενώ μηδενίζεται εντελώς στα πολυσύλλαβα θηλυκά — δηλ. είναι πιθανόν κάποιος να γράψει *_χίπησσα_, ενώ πρακτικά απίθανο να γράψει *_αιγαιοπελαγίτησσα_.

Εγώ επιλέγω να κρατήσω το γεγονός ότι εδώ το ΕΛΝΕΓ δέχεται και τους δύο τύπους· πρόκειται για μια σημαντική εξέλιξη κττμά διότι ανοίγει τον δρόμο για να σταματήσουμε επιτέλους να πλακωνόμαστε εξαιτίας την ανάγκης να συνταχθούμε οπωσδήποτε πίσω από έναν και μοναδικό τύπο για καθεμιά λέξη. Ναι, θέλει ακόμη πολύ δρόμο (ώστε να λήξουν θέματα όπως ο _ορθοπéδικος_, αλλά και ζητήματα που από το ίδιο το Κέντρο ξεκίνησαν όπως το _τσηρώτο_) — αλλά τουλάχιστον μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε ότι κάποια στιγμή τα μεγάλα λεξικά μας θα γίνουν λιγότερο δογματικά-ρυθμιστικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2011)

*αλήτησσα ;)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2011)

*Λάρησσα


----------



## Akyla (Jun 24, 2011)

Και, βέβαια, δεν λέμε πια: του κόμητος, τον κόμητα... αλλά: του κόμη, τον κόμη.


----------



## takstav (Jun 24, 2011)

Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιον λόγο τα λεξικά δέχονται ως "σωστή" εξαίρεση στον κανόνα του -ισσα το "γόησσα" αλλά όχι και το "κόμησσα" (και φυσικά, τα χωριάτησσα, αγρότησσα, και πάει λέγοντας).

Όταν υπάρχει ένας κανόνας, ισχύει παντού και για όλα. Αν ο κανόνας έχει μια εξαίρεση, τότε η εξαίρεση διέπεται από κάποιον άλλο κανόνα, ο οποίος επίσης (πρέπει να) ισχύει παντού και για όλα.

Νομίζω, λοιπόν, ότι πρέπει αβίαστα να θεωρήσουμε ως σωστή γραφή το "κόμισσα".

ΥΓ. Για να μην πω ότι πρέπει να αρχίσουμε σγα-σγα να γράφουμε και γόισσα... :drool:


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2011)

takstav said:


> ΥΓ. Για να μην πω ότι πρέπει να αρχίσουμε σγα-σγα να γράφουμε και γόισσα... :drool:



Αυτή θα ήταν η επόμενή μου πρόταση και, αν δεν μου είχε βάλει τρικλοποδιά ο Φωτόπουλος, θα το είχα ήδη γράψει. Στα δικά μου γραφτά θα το υιοθετήσω: *γόισσα*.


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2011)

:) Άμα η κοντέσα είναι γόησσα, δεν τη γράφουμε, της τραγουδάμε: 

Η γόησσα - Βαγγέλης Γερμανός







εκτός αν είναι μποέμισσα:

Γόησσα, μποέμισσα - Πρόδρομος Τσαουσάκης


----------



## hellex (Jun 25, 2011)

Έχω ένα εύρημα που ίσως είναι χρήσιμο και για άλλους. 
Επειδή, η πηγή μας οφείλει να είναι η ετυμολογία και η αρχαία Ελληνική που οι περισσότεροι είμαστε ημιμαθείς, ο κόμης (γεν. του κόμητος) έχει θηλυκό κόμησσα, ενώ ο αλήτης έχει θηλυκό αλῆτις (της αλήτιδος) εξ'ού και το αλήτισσα στη νεοελληνική. Ομοίως το (ό /ή) γείτων. Ουσιαστικά έχει να κάνει και με την κατάληξη (είς -ις ή εις ων) και τον αριθμό των συλλαβών του θέματος.

Έτσι θα εξακολουθήσω να υποστηρίζω "την κόμησσα" και όχι "την κόμισσα" παρά τις γκουγλιές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2011)

Καλημέρα

Κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω εδώ. Τι σχέση έχει η αρχαία ελληνική (ποια «αρχαία», ποιας εποχής --άλλη συζήτηση αυτή) με τον «κόμη»; Κάντε και τον κόπο να ξαναδείτε το #3 πιο πάνω για τη (μεσαιωνικής προέλευσης) γραφή «κόμις».

Και, εντελώς φιλικά, μην υποθέτετε ότι εδώ «οι περισσότεροι είναι ημιμαθείς στην αρχαία Ελληνική». Μπορεί να εκπλαγείτε...


----------



## sarant (Jun 25, 2011)

Παραδίδεται το "κόμησσα" στην αρχαία ελληνική; Πού ακριβώς; Ρωτάω, επειδή εγώ δεν το βρήκα, ίσως όμως έψαξα επιπόλαια.

Για την ημιμάθεια συμφωνώ, φαίνεται και από την απόστροφο στο "εξ' ου"


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2011)

hellex said:


> Ομοίως το (ό /ή) γείτων.


Αυτό πάλι τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει; Στα αρχαία ήταν _ο γείτων, η γείτων_, και λέμε ακόμα _η γείτων χώρα / της γείτονος χώρας_. Η _γειτόνισσα_ είναι ταίρι του νεότερου _γείτονα_ και χρησιμοποιεί το αυτονομημένο —_ισσα_ (αυτονομημένο: δεν ψάχνει να βρει -_ι_- στο αρσενικό). Όπως άλλωστε μπορεί να κάνει και ο _κόμης_ και ο _χωριάτης_.


----------



## Alfie (Jun 25, 2011)

*Λάρησσα 

Προφανώς για να μπορεί να ταιριάζει με το δεύτερο στίχο:

σε είδα και λαχτάρησα


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 26, 2011)

Στις καταλήξεις έχουν ήδη γίνει μεγάλες διορθώσεις υπέρ τής ομοιογένειας κι έτσι π.χ. ολόκληρη υποτακτική άφησε το ήτα για ένα γενικό ρηματικό –ει και τα θηλυκά τριτόκλιτα σε –ις αφήσανε το γιώτα και πήγανε σε ένα γενικό θηλυκό ήτα. Πραγματικά, ποιος ο λόγος, όταν έχουμε δεχτεί τέτοιες τεράστιες αλλαγές, να επιτρέπουμε κάτι ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις; Ήδη προτιμάμε το κόμισσα, γιατί να μένει έτσι απόμερα και εκτός παρέας των -ισσα η καημένη η γόησσα;

Μήπως είναι επίσης καιρός να γράψουμε _βράδ*ι*, στάχ*ι*, δόρ*ι*, δάκρ*ι*;_

Καθώς και να γράψουμε _πληρ*εί*_ στην θέση τού οπτικά παράδοξου _πληρ*οί*_;

Και στο ίδιο πνεύμα (θα το ξαναρωτήσω) γιατί να μην ορθογραφούμε και τις καταλήξεις των ξένων λέξεων κατά τον ελληνικό κανόνα; _η Σάλ*η*, ο Άντων*η*, η Τσέλσ*η*, το Τσέλσ*ι*;_

Γιατί να μην κάνουμε κι εμείς ένα ελάχιστο πρακτικό βήμα σύμφωνο όχι με την ορθογραφία των αρχαίων αλλά, σπουδαιότερο, με το πνεύμα τους;


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2011)

Όλα αυτά τα ερωτήματα, τα οποία τα καταθέτουμε και μένουν μετέωρα γιατί δεν ξέρουμε τι να τα κάνουμε, πάνε στράφι επειδή δεν υπάρχει ένας γλωσσικός φορέας που να τα συζητάει και να προτείνει λύσεις. Αν όχι η Ακαδημία, έστω το Ινστιτούτο Εκπαιδευτικής Πολιτικής. Πού είναι ο φορέας που θα παρακολουθεί τις διάφορες συζητήσεις και θα έχει το ρυθμιστικό κύρος να βγει έγκαιρα και να πει: ορθοπεδικός, κόμισσα, καθίκι, πληρεί. Κακά τα ψέματα: η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία και η ζήτηση για τα λεξικά του Κέντρου Λεξικολογίας τροφοδοτούν αυτές τις συζητήσεις όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Ποια άλλα λεξικά αποτελούν ζωντανούς οργανισμούς;


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 26, 2011)

Αν κάτι έχω αποκομίσει απ΄αυτό το φόρουμ είναι ότι η ορθογραφία είναι σχετική και συμβατική. Το χθεσινό λάθος είναι το σημερινό σωστό και πάει λέγοντας. Βρίσκω διασκεδαστικές τις αναλύσεις για τα ορθογραφικά θέματα αλλά δεν προβληματίζομαι ιδιαίτερα. Γιατί πάντοτε κάνω μια ερώτηση στον εαυτό μου: Έχω το θάρρος να γράψω *πληρεί* αντί για *πληροί*, *ανταπεξέρχομαι *αντί *αντεπεξέρχομαι*, *να παράξω *αντί *να παραγάγω*; Και η απάντηση είναι: Όχι (προς το παρόν). Επομένως αφήνω τον χρόνο να ζυμώσει... Πιο πολύ προβληματίζομαι για τη σωστή χρήση των λέξεων και το συντακτικό. Και έστω ότι δημιουργείται ένας ρυθμιστικός φορέας. Τι θα γίνει; Μήπως θα πάψουν οι διαφωνίες; Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε!:)


----------



## hellex (Jun 26, 2011)

Χαίρομαι τις διαφωνίες που συμβαίνουν στη γλώσσα μας. Είναι καλή αφορμή για προβληματισμό και υπενθύμιση.
Όμως επειδή η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι γλώσσα λογικής είναι σωστό όταν δεχόμαστε στη νεοελληνική να γράφουμε κόμης και όχι κόμις, όπως θα γράφαμε στην καθαρεύουσα, το θηλυκό του να γράφεται αντίστοιχα. Το "κόμης" προέρχεται από τη λατινική λέξη "comes". Αυτό εννοώ όταν λέω να δούμε την αρχαία Ελληνική δηλαδή κατά πόσο μιλάμε για αυτούσια ελληνική λέξη ώστε να προσαρμόσουμε την κατάληξη ανάλογα στη δημοτική. 
Αν βέβαια δεχτούμε για τη δημοτική να γράφουμε τη λέξη κόμις τότε υποχρεωτικά θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε για το θηλυκό του τη λέξη κόμισσα.
Προσωπικά δέχομαι ορθή γραφή στη δημοτική τη λέξη "κόμης" και όχι "κόμις".


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 27, 2011)

Μα γράφουμε μανάβης - μανάβισσα, ντελάλης - ντελάλισσα, άρα αυτή είναι η αντιστοιχία στην γλώσσα μας και τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με αυτήν, που αποτελεί κανόνα, θα πρέπει να γραφτεί κόμης - κόμισσα.

Και αφού ήρθε από τα Λατινικά τί ακριβώς θα σήμαινε "αυτούσια" ελληνική λέξη; Τον συγκεκριμένο συλλογισμό δεν μπορώ να τον παρακολουθήσω.



hellex said:


> Όμως επειδή η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι γλώσσα λογικής



αλήθεια, ποια δεν είναι;


----------



## eva27 (Jul 25, 2011)

Το ΛΚΝ είναι...;


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2011)

eva27 said:


> Το ΛΚΝ είναι...;


 
ΛΚΝ είναι το Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής
ΛΝΕΓ το Λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας
ΕΛΝΕΓ το Ετυμολογικό Λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?123


----------

